# Perching?



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

So I'm taking my kayak out to an upground Friday morning looking for Perch. Never perch fished upgrounds from boat what kind of areas,depth, structure should I target. Don't have fish finder so just going off my topo maps on hitting areas and drifting but any tips or tricks for this time of year would be appreciated


----------



## G.lock (Apr 1, 2014)

I'd start with piece of worm 15 feet below a slip bobber.
Try south shore of Williams


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Caught over 100 perch today lots of shorts had to keep a handful for swallowing hooks but brought home a limit got a nice baggie of fillets


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

What worked for you ?


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Crappie minnows caught majority on bottom and on slip bobber bout 5 ft off bottom plus took my ice fishing pole and used a tingler spoon tipped with minnow worms also worked but alot of smaller ones with worms. Found fish bout 50ft off shore


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Took 3 kids out yesterday perching from shore. NE wind made it tough fishing we fished an area I've never fished. Lots of dinks but we had fun and brought home 12 perch in 4 hours.


----------



## fxs (Aug 31, 2007)

17 boats there Saturday and not a word ?


----------



## NotAWhopper (Oct 11, 2012)

whiskerchaser said:


> So I'm taking my kayak out to an upground Friday morning looking for Perch. Never perch fished upgrounds from boat what kind of areas,depth, structure should I target. Don't have fish finder so just going off my topo maps on hitting areas and drifting but any tips or tricks for this time of year would be appreciated


Try fishing about 50 feet from the bank at Williams reservoir west of lima in 20-28 feet of water. A depth finder helps find fish. Williams is loaded with 5-7" perch. All you have to do is find them. I got some 7-8" today, but had trouble holding on them on the wind, even with a 10# anchor from a kayak. Minnows on a slip bobber or spreader work fine. Redworms can also work.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

3 of us spent all day on a boat at Williams this past saturday. Our first time up there, busy place, but waves were pushing 2ft in the morning a few times. Calmed mid-day. We only managed one cigar size perch. Were told they shut down last thursday.


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Yeah I haven't been out for few weeks what part of the lake did y'all fish was water up normal or pumped down.


----------

